# Need ID on this..geryi??



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I had three rhoms at the same size, now one of them is almost twice the size of the other 2, and much more flatter. Also I noticed he has this line/stripe down his chin in the middle and on his head. The stripe isn't showing in pics, but could I maybe be the owner of a small s. geri?









Any help is appreciated!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I will try and get a pic that shows the stripe, also notice the upper fin on this p, it looks like a shark pointing up, unlike my other two rhoms.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You would see the stripe from those angles if it was an s geryi...it is easy to see.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Its definitely a serra though, right? then what explains the doubling in size, especially the flatness compared to my other two?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

the stripe you are refering to is most likely the indentation in the skin from the gap in the skull, the technical name for it has slipped my mind, but as GG said Geryi have a prominent black line


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

R U sure its a stripe and not an indentation or part of the skull? I dont' see a stripe.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

there was a gray stripe under his mouth/chin, i thought it was a cut. Then after staring at it for a while, it appears to be a color/markings but not a cut. Then I looked at his back and the line under his chin a lined with the line above his head/back. I thought since they are still small 3" the line doesn't show fully black.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

also my other two are already getting redness in their gills (baby rhoms), but eventhough this guy is twice their size he got not red as all except for anal fin.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

There are so many different variations of rhoms I wouldnt try to take him out of that catagory yet. In the second pic I dont see any type of band on his tail....could be an indication he is not a rhom but he is still pretty small. With that much red and tail you might have a spilo cf but it is a little too early to jump to any conclusions.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The fish is NOT S. geryi. The violet stripe is present on juveniles at all ages from the lower mouth up to beginning of the pre-dorsal spine.

The fish does appear to be a Serrasalmus sp. to young to tell which.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

listen to frank he is probely right!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

looks like a rhom variant to me!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

its a Serra


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

kouma thats a small little bugger. i think he's a rhom but like frank said too young to be 100% sure


----------

